# Airbags with side mounted air lines



## doww301 (Oct 30, 2011)

I have been looking for somewhere to buy a set of these. Was told that the 60759 mpv air bags had side mounted air lines (no cutting involved). but, when I looked them up by that number they all have end mounted air lines which require cutting the stops. Can anybody tell me where to get a set of these with side mounted lines?

thanks!!


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

to use for what the gto? There was a site that made a air suspension kit for the car.


----------



## doww301 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Airbags for the GTO*

Yes, to use the airbags on the GTO.


----------

